#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Divination >  >  >  Dreams

## newmusic111

Is there a possibility of people [while they're dreaming] to channel into a dream of someone famous? Not into the famous persons mind lol.. but to be where they are at, in the dream [the same place/ same time]?

----------


## S0urceror

The most I would hope for is to encounter a person in the dream who is also sleeping at the same time and to have a meaningful interaction that will be dificult to recall and that will likely end as if someone bashed you on the back of the head.

What you want is an out of body experience and instant travel. This presents more than a few simple problems. Work on being able to have an out of body experience where you walk around your house and look at your sleeping vessel first.

----------


## newmusic111

> The most I would hope for is to encounter a person in the dream who is also sleeping at the same time and to have a meaningful interaction that will be dificult to recall and that will likely end as if someone bashed you on the back of the head.
> 
> What you want is an out of body experience and instant travel. This presents more than a few simple problems. Work on being able to have an out of body experience where you walk around your house and look at your sleeping vessel first.


I've had a few quite interesting dreams where I've come in contact with some famous people. Musicians mostly. In places that I've near dreamt about before. And they always look at me confused, as if they don't know me and are curious as to why I'm in that place with them?

Sound interesting? Any ideas?

----------

